# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Пассивный доход 11% в год на недвижимости в Турции реально?

## acontinent

*EasyHome Turkey - консорциум лучших турецких застройщиков обновил базу недвижимости в Турции, куда вошли более 600 объектов. Проверенные эксклюзивные объекты напрямую от застройщиков без комиссии, в основном находятся в Стамбуле, Анталии и Алании.*





*EasyHome Turkey* входит в группу компаний EasyHome, которая занимается land development, строительством домов, продажей недвижимости в России, Турции, Бахрейне. Работает с 2010 года, офисы компаний расположены в Москве и Стамбуле.


В команде профессиональные брокеры и инвестиционные консультанты, каждый из которых специализируется на конкретных объектах, видах недвижимости и городах. Все брокеры проходят строгий трехступенчатый отбор и регулярное обучение.


*Пассивный доход на недвижимости в Турции*


В EasyHome Turkey тщательно отбирают только лучшие объекты для жизни, гражданства или инвестиций. Если Вас интересует последний вариант, то Турция всегда славилась выгодной инвестицией в недвижимость. Обычно ставка доходности при сдаче в аренду около 7%, а есть объекты где она может быть 10-11%!


В Турции все квартиры сдаются с ремонтом, а некоторые даже с мебелью. Можно купить и сразу начать сдавать и получать пассивный доход. Все вопросы по сдаче недвижимости, поиску арендаторов, обслуживанию берет на себя управляющая компания. Так принято у надежных застройщиков Турции.


Личный менеджер поможет по всем вопросам обустройства в новой стране: открыть счет в банке или юридическое лицо для ведения бизнеса, подберет подходящие объекты для инвестиций, покажет все презентационные материалы, макеты объектов, документы.


В EasyHome Turkey можно рассчитывать на полный сервис: от подбора и покупки недвижимости (оформления всех документов, получения гражданства) до покупки мебели и управления недвижимостью (сдача в аренду и получение дохода).


Более 100 тысяч клиентов из 50-ти стран мира доверили свои активы профессиональной команде EasyHome Turkey и получают стабильный пассивный доход на сдаче в аренду квартир в Турции.


*Контактные реквизиты "EasyHome Turkey":*


г. Москва, Центр международной торговли, офис 2270


Телефон: +7 (499) 302-18-85


Веб-сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

